# The Untitleables



## Battou (Aug 4, 2008)

boogaguy's thread in the dark side kinda gave me this idea in a weird way.

Post your older shots that ultimately became officially titled "Untitled" (This does *not* include images that went without an individal title due to being under a titled series)

I'll start
*Untitled #1*





See it bigger here
Original TPF Posting Here

*Untitled #4*




See it Bigger Here
Original TPF Posting Here


----------



## bradster76 (Aug 6, 2008)

Untitled 1:





Untitled 2:


----------



## Battou (Nov 29, 2008)

*Untitled #5*




Bigger Here
Original TPF Posting Here

*Untitled #6*
Shot with Canon 50mm 1.4 on Canon EF




Bigger here
Original TPF Posting Here

*Untitled #8*
Shot with Canon FD 50mm 1.4 on Canon EF, ASA 800 (uncropped full frame)




Bigger Here
Original TPF Posting Here


*Untitled #9*
Taken with Canon FD 100-200 on Canon EF, ASA 800





Bigger Here
Original TPF Posting Here


----------



## Battou (Feb 15, 2009)

*Untitled #11*

Taken with Canon FD 28mm on Canon EF, ASA 800




Bigger here
Original TPF Posting Here


----------

